# electric peir cart



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

has anybody ever saw one? yall will in a day or two :takephoto i will post some soon.yes thats right an electric fishing cart , and it will be for sale, price unknown as of yet any bidders?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I sure have. I have a buddy that has made one that will travel on the beach, or the pier. I cannot give any details but it was a sweet cart!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

My buddy hammy has a very sweet pier cart that he can always be seen drivin around in


----------

